
Caret Package – A Practical Guide to Machine Learning in R - selva86
https://www.machinelearningplus.com/machine-learning/caret-package/
======
wodenokoto
Shouldn't storeID be treated as a categorical variable?

~~~
selva86
Well Yeah, that’s a good catch. The focus however is on understanding the
caret package. So I would ignore that and go on.

